# Spain to Canaries - Ferry Prices?



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi all, can anyone give an estimate of ferry price for 8m campervan & 4 people from Spain to Tenerife?
Thanks, Dave.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

As you haven't yet got a reply you may like to know what I have gleaned,
Using www.google.com I have got the ferry company sailing the Cadiz/Tenerife crossing. (There is an English translation)
http://www.trasmediterranea.es/

I applied some figures to the fare calculator: herehttps://www.trasmediterranea.es/tm/sirena0i.htm

I used a figure for a return sailing:
Out 02/04 arrive 04/04 (1 night aboard)
In 03/05 arrive 06/05 (2 nights aboard)

There wasn't a classification for a motorhome so I used van 8.00m long and 4 passengers with inside cabin for 2 (whether this was for 2X2 I'm not sure.)

The fare calculator gave me a figure of 4183 euros
ie 3223 euros for passengers and 923 euros for van

Is this any use as a guide?
No doubt you'll check it yourself with your own dates.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

*Thanks for that....*

Thanks for that I'll take a look.

If it's too expensive to get there, can anyone recommend where we could spend the winter (with a bit of warmth 8) ) and not incur expensive ferry fares?

Thanks, Dave and Carol.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is some useful stuff in the archives.

Using the 'search' facility above the posts try 'Gibraltar' and 'Morocco' in a search.


----------

